# Craftsman digital level



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I have a Craftsman 7-inch digital torpedo level that I use whenever any of my trackwork need attention. In hot or cold weather, even in direct sun, the digital readout was always clear and accurate.

In spite of the late spring we've had up here in the northeast, I've been out a few times with my buckets of crusher fines, or as they call it at my local gravel pit: 1-A's and 1-B's (1-B's are smaller than 1-A's for some reason - nobody in Upstate New York ever heard of "crusher fines"). Earlier this week, after an hour's work on the roadbed, I grabbed the digital level that I'd temporarily left sitting on the track a few feet from where I was working, turned it on, and found that much of the LED screen somehow had an iridescent glow clouding up the readout. The numbers are still visible, but less so from the angle I usually see them (at).

Unlike the Craftsman tools that carry a lifetime warranty, the digital level has only a one year warranty, so I expect I'll buy another one soon. I don't mind too much since I've gotten a lot of use out of this one, but I'm curious if the iridescence that seems to cover a big part of the readout could be the result of some malfeasance on my part or if the poor thing is just plain worn out.

I've replaced the batteries - no difference. No chance of electrical damage - the NCE equipment is still on the basement workbench. Any other thoughts?

JackM


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's more likely an LCD screen, and if it is mostly dark, that can happen if it has become overheated, which can easily happen if left in full sun and it got really hot.

Here's an overheated LCD screen:


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I tend to think of LCD and LED screens as the same thing, when I know they're not. Mine would be similar to the second photo, except that area isn't dark, it's iridescent, just making the read-out blurry. I suspect that if I let it get a lot of sunshine again it will join the "darkened" club.

Since we haven't had any temp over 65 yet this year, I must've left it in a spot that gathered up solar reflections while I was inside having lunch (and a nap). Regardless, I'll be buying a new one. Can't build my railroad without one.

JackM


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, the term LED TV is really an LCD TV backlit with LEDs, but with the increasing supply of OLED displays, the distinction between LCD and LED needs to be kept, since they do have vastly different construction, LCD is molecules in liquid, and OLED is completely solid state emitting.

Anyway overheat the liquid in the LCD display and it can stay permanently opaque and it cannot be recovered. Bright sun for a few hours can do it. There are LCD's that can take this heat, but they are more expensive, a lot more.

Your cell phone is tougher, but leave it in the sun in Arizona all day and you will have an issue in most cases.

Greg


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

See? You give us a clear and simple description of the difference between LCD and LED and already I forgot which is which.

Another thing I have to remember not to leave out in the sun. Last time I worried about that was after I left a stack of 45s sitting on the dash. Came back to the car and - viola - instant Salvador Dali.

JackM


----------

